# postpartum weeks



## smros (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone, please don't laugh at me ... my brain is still foggy from daylight savings ... 

What is the global period for 59514 and 59515? 

I thought it was 6 weeks for vaginal delivery and 8 weeks for C-section, is that correct? 

Does anyone have a link to a table or chart that includes this information? 

Thank you very much! Happy Monday!


----------



## dmaec (Mar 9, 2009)

ACOG states that up to 12 weeks postpartum it is bundled into the global package. If it is after the 12 weeks then it is appropriate to report the visit outside the global.


I read somewhere else where it said 21-56 days... (can't recall where I read that though)... Also, if I'm not mistaken, I do believe as long as they're coming in for their postpartum check... it's included, regardless of when.  UNLESS as the ACOG states, it's longer than 12 weeks, then it would be up to the provider to decide whether this was followup postpartum... or an E/M charge.


----------



## smros (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks so much! Do you have a link to ACOG that I can use for back-up?


----------



## howardi (Mar 20, 2009)

*Is a discharge code(99238/9 part of the global prd?*

after delivery?


----------



## Beany011178 (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, the hospital discharge is included in the global delivery period.


----------

